# new taylor made mb tp's



## oneiller (May 17, 2006)

hey there,

can u tell me - :thumbsup: or :thumbsdown: 

anybody seen these new taylor made mb tp irons that have just come out? Are they any good? Wot are they like to hit? I've got a set of the old mb's and i was wondering if anybody can compare or tell me whether i shouold upgrade.....

thanks,
oneiller


----------



## freightgod (Oct 28, 2006)

I picked up a set this weekend and really love them.


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

Im hopefully getting some TP forged irons for christmas i recomend them they are so good to hit and offer i think a lot of distance


----------



## jump15vc (Jul 30, 2006)

I tried them and the Mizuno MP-32's back to back and have to say that the Mizuno's were better hands down. Better feel, look and forgiveness. They also gave me more confidence working the ball


----------



## freightgod (Oct 28, 2006)

jump15vc said:


> I tried them and the Mizuno MP-32's back to back and have to say that the Mizuno's were better hands down. Better feel, look and forgiveness. They also gave me more confidence working the ball


Which would you recommend for a newer player. I am still within my 90 day return policy and I want to end up with the right irons. I am hitting my irons much better than I did only a month ago. Would you switch if you could and how much are the MP-32's.


----------



## jump15vc (Jul 30, 2006)

which irons do you have, 
i probably wouldn't reccomend the MP-32's for a new player, i was comparing them to the Taylor Made RAC TP's Poilice mentioned


----------



## freightgod (Oct 28, 2006)

jump15vc said:


> which irons do you have,
> i probably wouldn't reccomend the MP-32's for a new player, i was comparing them to the Taylor Made RAC TP's Poilice mentioned


I have the R7 (non TP) irons that just came out with the steel shafts. Do you feel these are good game improving irons that will also allow me to grow as I get better?


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

freightgod said:


> I have the R7 (non TP) irons that just came out with the steel shafts. Do you feel these are good game improving irons that will also allow me to grow as I get better?


Id stick with those...the main reason being that they will be easier to hit because the others are blades and blades are only dor very skilled golfers that hit irons very chrisp.


----------

